# iPod Erotica...pour rire (c'est chaud...)



## Mondana (19 Octobre 2005)

Mais que fait APPLE ??? ...:rose: 

http://www.kryptonitestudios.com/ipod/


----------



## vincmyl (19 Octobre 2005)

trop fort :love:


----------



## belzebuth (19 Octobre 2005)

:d :d :d

edit : ????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait APPLE ??? ...:rose:
> 
> http://www.kryptonitestudios.com/ipod/



Moi, je dirai plutôt : mais que *n'a pas fait* Apple ?


----------



## kisco (19 Octobre 2005)

superbes ! :love:


----------



## manustyle (19 Octobre 2005)

Trop cool 

A quand le God usb qui s'adapte sur l'ipod ?


----------



## quetzalk (19 Octobre 2005)

Superbe


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

L'ecran est waterproof ?


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2005)

"Pleasure yourself with the built in vibrating action"


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

sacrement bien foutu, et les liens t'envois bien sur l'apple Store....
j'adore le soucis du Detail...:love:....


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

A quand la iSight erotica ??? 

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

ceci dit, ce serait un bon compagnon a l'ancien iBrator...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'ecran est waterproof ?


Le mieux est davoir une iSkin en latex


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sacrement bien foutu, et les liens t'envois bien sur l'apple Store....
> j'adore le soucis du Detail...:love:....


 
je pense qu'ils sont repartis du code source de la page Apple (ce qui explique que les liens soient bien actifs)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'ecran est waterproof ?


 
En tous cas il est "cumproof":


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2005)

Ca veut dire quoi cum


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Cum ? c'est une sorte de flood... :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire quoi cum


 
C'qui va avec la meuf...


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

Arr&#234;tez, les gens, je me marre tout seul devant mon Mac et cela va la foutre mal ...
[le seul Mac des 21 &#233;tages de la tour. Tsss ...]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> foutre



Cum?


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

h&#233; h&#233; j'esp&#233;rais bien que vous le vissiez ... (to screw ...)


----------



## z-moon (19 Octobre 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait APPLE ??? ...:rose:



   

dans le genre y'a aussi ça :
http://www.sleeplessknights.com/ibrator/sayhello.html

 

OK ça date un peu, mais c'est poilant


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2005)

Good vibes, indeed ...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

trop fort, j'aime bien, ce steve alors, quelle coquine...:love:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> trop fort, j'aime bien, ce steve alors, quelle coquine...:love:




..  mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pour les filles ces joujous...?  Non ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ..  mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pour les filles ces joujous...?  Non ? :rateau:



J'y crois pas !!!

Il a la fonction comme sur les mobiles pour ne pas déranger au resto...wouw !!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ..  mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'&#233;tait pour les filles ces joujous...?  Non ? :rateau:



je parlais de l'ensemble du fil, toutefois, je trouve ta vision un peu r&#233;ductrice de la sexualit&#233; des hommes et des femmes :rateau: , il existe beaucoup de combinaisons, si 
on s'en donne la peine


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de l'ensemble du fil, toutefois, je trouve ta vision un peu réductrice de la sexualité des hommes et des femmes :rateau: , il existe beaucoup de combinaisons, si
> on s'en donne la peine




tu disais réducrice...?  non mais tu as vu *ça...



*


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu disais réducrice...?  non mais tu as vu *ça...
> 
> 
> 
> *


                   

c'est scandaleux !!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Quelle coquine cette Bill


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu disais réducrice...?  non mais tu as vu *ça...
> 
> 
> 
> *



C'est le premier pas qui coute.

Enfin, y parait.. :rateau:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est le premier pas qui coute.
> 
> Enfin, y parait.. :rateau:





Premier pas...?    :mouais:


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

..de l'homme sur la lune Elene  enfin.. suis un peu


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu disais réducrice...?  non mais tu as vu *ça...
> 
> 
> 
> *



alors là, pardon, je m'incline,  

pas trop parce que ça fait un peu peur quand même...


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ..de l'homme sur la lune Elene  enfin.. suis un peu




Mais quelle LUne...??????


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors là, pardon, je m'incline,
> 
> pas trop parce que ça fait un peu peur quand même...



Tu fais bien...  méfie toi... ya des spécialistes de tomber de futal qui risque de se pointer...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2005)

SM et Roberto ont d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; un d&#233;bouch&#233; pour leur film ???


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> des spécialistes de tomber de futal qui risque de se pointer...



SM est là ?


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> SM et Roberto ont déjà trouvé un débouché pour leur film ???



paraît que Bombay serait intéressé, mais rien de signé encore


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> paraît que Bombay serait intéressé, mais rien de signé encore


*Ah oui Bombay*....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> paraît que Bombay serait intéressé, mais rien de signé encore



Avec comme titre "Bombay Ze de Nantes"   Quel programme


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2005)

Que se passe-t-il ici? :mouais:

Bombay, tombé de futal? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il ici? :mouais:
> 
> Bombay, tombé de futal? :mouais: :hein:



Un casting :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cum?



pinaise, bien joué JP......




			
				z-moon a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre y'a aussi ça :
> http://www.sleeplessknights.com/ibrator/sayhello.html
> OK ça date un peu, mais c'est poilant



dis, t'as pas un peu l'impression de sentir le cramé....non, parce que pour etre grillé, je t'ai bien grille...., vas y, tourne la page..........


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis, t'as pas un peu l'impression de sentir le cramé....non, parce que pour etre grillé, je t'ai bien grille...., vas y, tourne la page..........



Que tu peux être taquin toi !    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Que tu peux être taquin toi !    :love:




ho!, si tu savais...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho!, si tu savais...



Il me semble savoir ...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu disais réducrice...?  non mais tu as vu *ça...
> 
> 
> 
> *


Genial


----------



## sofiping (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tourne la page..........



Ah le voila le truc que j'ai chercher pendant 1/2h tout a l'heure pour illustrer ce fil .... j'vous dit pas tout ce que j'ai vu d&#233;filer sur google


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble savoir ...



je sais, je sais....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, je sais....



Je tirerai bien la langue pour te répondre mais après ça va encore jaser ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah le voila le truc que j'ai chercher pendant 1/2h tout a l'heure pour illustrer ce fil .... j'vous dit pas tout ce que j'ai vu défiler sur google



T'avais mis quoi comme mots clés 


:rateau:


----------



## sofiping (20 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'avais mis quoi comme mots clés
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Le premier etais igod et je suis tombée la dessus 





a


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le premier etais igod et je suis tomb&#233;e la dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, en anglais un god ne fait vibrer que les ovaires des grenouilles de b&#233;niter   

 Moi j'aurais plutot mis "idildo"


----------



## sofiping (20 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, en anglais un god ne fait vibrer que les ovaires des grenouilles de béniter
> 
> Moi j'aurais plutot mis "idildo"



Dimanche prochain je vais à la messe


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche prochain je vais à la messe



Enfin si tu as des soucis pour traduire des termes grivois, tu sais à qui demander maitenant...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah le voila le truc que j'ai chercher pendant 1/2h tout a l'heure pour illustrer ce fil .... j'vous dit pas tout ce que j'ai vu d&#233;filer sur google



cela dit, je suis pas sur d'avoir tout bien compris, c'est quoi que tu cherchais pendant une 1/2heure???


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cela dit, je suis pas sur d'avoir tout bien compris, c'est quoi que tu cherchais pendant une 1/2heure???



le fil de ce fil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

*Oui mais est-ce que ça gère *
le Babe-o-rama ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

J'ai moi-m&#234;me de la peine &#224; le g&#233;rer.


----------

